# At What Volume Do You Listen To Classical Music?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really love listening at high volumes, it makes me feel the music more. However, when I'm driving in the car listening to Classical Radio, I enjoy lower volumes. It helps me drive better in fact!


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Moderately loud. The volume control on my stereo goes from 0 to 30. I usually listen at around 22-23.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ZJovicic said:


> Moderately loud. The volume control on my stereo goes from 0 to 30. I usually listen at around 22-23.


That seems pretty loud to me, on the higher end of the spectrum.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I feel listening at lower volumes may help me appreciate the works more, and hear more details in fact.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There are neighbours on 4 sides of the flat ... so have to be considerate, which is then mutually benefitting, since they don't pose a problem either.
But am not in any way in the habit of listening to loud music.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Depends on a lot of factors. No neighbors to worry about, so when I'm really listening I crank the volume up pretty high. Every amp/speaker has a limit where the sound starts to get harsh and ugly, so I won't go to that level. But want to feel it. Of course the sound levels are higher, much higher, than you would normally encounter at a live concert. I find I can listen longer and at a higher volume with my tube amp set up than with the solid state unit. Has lower wattage output, but much warmer, nicer, cleaner sound. The solid state receiver has a lot more power, and surround sound and all the bells and whistles. With headphones, I keep the volume more moderate and use a small tube amp too.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I use headphones for almost 99% of all my listening. Very rarely do I use speakers mostly because I don't have a good sound system! I hope to change that in the future.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Loud at 7.00 in morning if neighbours have kept me awake. Seriously, depends on recording. Sometimes they are low so have to put volume slightly up


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Loud, for orchestral stuff....tho it depends on the music....for chamber music, I listen at pretty close to concert sound level...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Not very loud at home (Mrs Merl isn't a fan) but very loud, on my own, in the car.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Merl said:


> Not very loud at home (Mrs Merl isn't a fan) but very loud, on my own, in the car.


Oh those Mrs. always getting in the way! . There isn't a Mrs. Captain yet.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Until my ears bleed, dawgs.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

high volume for the parts with pianissimo passages (that it's even hard to perceive with a average volume), low volume for the fortissimo. I hate those extreme dynamics , it's hard to listen to it without disturbing other people around, especially at night.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

norman bates said:


> high volume for the parts with pianissimo passages (that it's even hard to perceive with a average volume), low volume for the fortissimo. I hate those extreme dynamics , it's hard to listen to it without disturbing other people around, especially at night.


1. Is your username in reference to Psycho?
2. I used to struggle with the pianissimos/fortissimos with CDs in my car. Then I just started listening to the Classical station in the car, which works great and CDs at home!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> 1. Is your username in reference to Psycho?
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

About 1/3 volume as my listening room is only 5 x 15 mts, at ¾ vol the whole house shakes.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

On a scale of 1 to 10, never any higher than a 7, usually more at a 5, on speakers or headphones if I want to preserve my hearing into the next generation... One of the greatest investments I ever made was getting an audiophile set of headphones (Grado GS1000). Why? Because one can hear the same amount of detail and resolution of sound at a medium or lower volume level, preserving the ears, especially the sound resolution in the midrange and lower frequency level which can often be muddy on lesser headphones. I avoid any kind of earphone that creates a vacuum or pressure on the inner ear by making a seal because I believe they are the far most devastating and damaging to the ears, because you may not know the damage is being done until after you're deaf... Is the plan working? Well, I'm glad to say that I accidentally dropped a contact lens on the floor the other day and could hear it bounce on the hardwood floor. I was thrilled and took it as a sign that I haven't damaged my ears over the years. (*) Take. Care. Of. Your. Ears. And. They. Will. Take. Care. Of. You.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I try to match the volume, at pianissimo, with live performances. 

My system has no problems losing details, increasing compression, increasing clipping or noticeably increasing distortion, at higher volumes. The sound I get at loud volumes is almost identical at lower volumes.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Loudness is not a criterion for me as long as I can hear the detail. In the car, if I really want to crank it up without disturbing the whole town, I have rigged up a five-pound hand sledge that pounds the bottom of the driver's seat and accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

My experience is different than Larkenfield's. I find I can listen at lower levels with noise-canceling headphones (I use Sony MDR-1000X). I measured using my Android Sound Meter, and the most I could get it to top out at was 60db (the crescendo of Also Sprach Zarathustra mv. 1). So I'm going to say 50-60db.


----------



## vmartell (Feb 9, 2017)

All the way up to 11, of course!


v


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I favour listening through headphones and a volume setting of 3 out of 10 is definitely enough.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

All these people driving around with loud music on... hopefully not with headphones. Very bad. Distracting and unsafe. Best hope there's a pianissimo passage at the moment a rogue truck comes hurtling toward you side-on.

I listen with headphones because I do most of it in the early morning. Only Sunday afternoon and maybe the odd evening will I listen through speakers. At a moderate volume.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Loud enough.... An orchestra going full force should be loud but not hurting the ears; while quiet passages should be audible with enough details but still quiet enough.

Markings on the amp.... depends on which amp I'm listening to, and how "loud" the particular recording is recorded (this is often a pain point as the level of loudness varies a lot among recordings. :lol: )


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Loud enough.... An orchestra going full force should be loud but not hurting the ears; while quiet passages should be audible with enough details but still quiet enough.


I think that especially with cds where there's a lot of dynamics it's hard to do that. Basically a lot of classical music in terms of dynamics goes from completely inaudible to apocalyptic jumpscare in zero seconds. It's like going close with the ear to someone who's whispering and suddenly he screams from the bottom of his lungs. 
I almost prefer to ear the distortions on compressed albums recorded after decades of loudness war to that excess of dynamics.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Between 1-10, usually I'm in the range of 3-5, depends on the recording. I never use speakers for any kind of music, only headphones and rarely earphones.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, never any higher than a 7, usually more at a 5, on speakers or headphones if I want to preserve my hearing into the next generation... One of the greatest investments I ever made was getting an audiophile set of headphones (Grado GS1000). Why? Because one can hear the same amount of detail and resolution of sound at a medium or lower volume level, preserving the ears, especially the sound resolution in the midrange and lower frequency level which can often be muddy on lesser headphones. I avoid any kind of earphone that creates a vacuum or pressure on the inner ear by making a seal because I believe they are the far most devastating and damaging to the ears, because you may not know the damage is being done until after you're deaf... Is the plan working? Well, I'm glad to say that I accidentally dropped a contact lens on the floor the other day and could hear it bounce on the hardwood floor. I was thrilled and took it as a sign that I haven't damaged my ears over the years. (*) Take. Care. Of. Your. Ears. And. They. Will. Take. Care. Of. You.





MatthewWeflen said:


> My experience is different than Larkenfield's. I find I can listen at lower levels with noise-canceling headphones (I use Sony MDR-1000X). I measured using my Android Sound Meter, and the most I could get it to top out at was 60db (the crescendo of Also Sprach Zarathustra mv. 1). So I'm going to say 50-60db.


I have apartment neighbors and tinnitus (for most of my 66 years although I rarely listened to very loud music). Thus, I listen at a low level through speakers. At home, I listen to various open back headphones at moderate volume. On the streets and subways of NYC (and on planes) I'll listen to my Etymotic in-ears and my noise cancelling Sony WH 1000 MX2s with my iPhone set at about 50%, sometimes a little lower, less often a little higher. I tend to avoid music with wide dynamic ranges when I'm not home.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Most of the time I listen to music on headphones, usually at a moderate volume. Depending on what I'm listening to, I may want more or less sound intensity though - if I understand that the composer wanted his music heavy, such as in Beethoven's 5th, I go for more volume, but if I think that he intended his piece to be light or delicate, such as in a Satie piano piece or a Couperin ordre, I don't want that much sound at all.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Allerius said:


> Most of the time I listen to music on headphones, usually at a moderate volume. Depending on what I'm listening to, I may want more or less sound intensity though - if I understand that the composer wanted his music heavy, such as in Beethoven's 5th, I go for more volume, but if I think that he intended his piece to be light or delicate, such as in a Satie piano piece or a Couperin ordre, I don't want that much sound at all.


I tend to be that way too, in all honesty.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

This is a subject I tend to obsess about (as I do about quite a few things related to listening to music).

Finding the right volume is critical for my appreciation of any given recording and the right volume for me is the sound of sitting in the best seat in the house at whatever venue is suggested by the ambiance of the recording and my best guess as to microphone placement by the recording engineer. The objective is to find a volume that is realistic--no louder or quieter than what you would hear live in that ideal seat. Many times, for orchestral music, I find the microphone placements put the listener in the perspective of the conductor's chair and, consequently, the volume is properly quite loud. Most often for chamber music I set the volume to simulate the musicians sitting about 10 to 15 feet in from of my listening chair.

Once I zero in on the correct volume for each recording in my collection I write it down on the CD itself for future reference which is easy since my DAC gives me a numerical readout on its screen. All of my 8,000+ CD's have these volume numbers written on them.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Andolink said:


> This is a subject I tend to obsess about (as I do about quite a few things related to listening to music).
> 
> Finding the right volume is critical for my appreciation of any given recording and the right volume for me is the sound of sitting in the best seat in the house at whatever venue is suggested by the ambiance of the recording and my best guess as to microphone placement by the recording engineer. The objective is to find a volume that is realistic--no louder or quieter than what you would hear live in that ideal seat. Many times, for orchestral music, I find the microphone placements put the listener in the perspective of the conductor's chair and, consequently, the volume is properly quite loud. Most often for chamber music I set the volume to simulate the musicians sitting about 10 to 15 feet in from of my listening chair.
> 
> Once I zero in on the correct volume for each recording in my collection I write it down on the CD itself for future reference which is easy since my DAC gives me a numerical readout on its screen. All of my 8,000+ CD's have these volume numbers written on them.


I respect your dedication! I settle for less than you in my listening, but obsess more about my composing and piano technique!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Not too loud. Else I am told to turn it down by my other half.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I found that I like lots of subwoofer. I have two 12" subwoofers, both facing front, and separately powered by 50-watt amps. Even on solo piano recordings, this sounds good to me. Most living rooms soak up a lot of bass, with padded furniture, carpeting, etc.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

The huge dynamic range is what I love about classical recordings! No loudness war going on here 

The position of the volume knob is irrelevant. To compare listening levels, we need db (A or C) at the listening position.

I ALWAYS have my decibel meter when listening. We live in an appartment, but I can listen to classical music as loud as I want to. 

There is no BOOM, BOOM, BOOM to annoy the neighbors.

I usually listen at peaks of 90 - 95 dbA (fast) at my listening position. The quiet passages are nice and quiet, and the loud 

passages are loud


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Judas Priest Fan said:


> The huge dynamic range is what I love about classical recordings! No loudness war going on here
> 
> The position of the volume knob is irrelevant. To compare listening levels, we need db (A or C) at the listening position.
> 
> ...


This is impossible. There ARE booms even in classical music. To imagine that other people can't hear them at 95db is delusional. The sound of brass, a pulsing string section or timpani will be heard.

Your neighbours are either hard of hearing or timid.


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

Like some others, I only listen to music through earphones/headphones. On scale of 0-10, my volume is set between 1 to 2. With noise isolating canal phones like Etymotic ER-4s, I still can hear a lot of details at this level. When I take them off, all the noise around me feels louder. 

By the way, hearing can vary a lot from person to person (range, loudness, etc), direct comparison can be tricky. Oh, forgot to mention that I'm going through my collection of Haydn's string quartets (>150 CDs) so I don't need really high volumes at this moment. It can change when I tackle Parsifal collection ...


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Judas Priest Fan said:


> The huge dynamic range is what I love about classical recordings! No loudness war going on here
> 
> The position of the volume knob is irrelevant. To compare listening levels, we need db (A or C) at the listening position.
> 
> ...


'd be curious what your neighbors think about the Dance of the Knights from Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

norman bates said:


> I think that especially with cds where there's a lot of dynamics it's hard to do that. Basically a lot of classical music in terms of dynamics goes from completely inaudible to apocalyptic jumpscare in zero seconds. It's like going close with the ear to someone who's whispering and suddenly he screams from the bottom of his lungs.
> I almost prefer to ear the distortions on compressed albums recorded after decades of loudness war to that excess of dynamics.


Took some time for me to get my head around to what you were saying but I think I get it now - in specific situations like listening late at night I agree it's difficult to maintain a volume level that is low enough while the quiet passages are still audible, therefore a recording with a more compressed dynamic range would require less fidgeting (or even no fidgeting) with the volume knob.

While I sympathise with the situation, in all honesty I'd still prefer a recording with a wide dynamic range when I listen to my speakers singing in full force. When there's a need to stay neighbour-friendly at night, maybe a dynamic compressor for the audio player, or a quiet mode offered by some amps could help during playback?


----------



## RocredRecords (Feb 13, 2019)

When listening on my own I like to have the music on a similar level as if it would be heard live. That does however not sit well when having friends over for dinner.

I think most well recorde music gives the most enjoyable listening experience when listened to at levels similar to the way it is heard when listening in the space where it is performed. To a great degree the equipment used limits from playing the music in the best level.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

eugeneonagain said:


> This is impossible. There ARE booms even in classical music. To imagine that other people can't hear them at 95db is delusional. The sound of brass, a pulsing string section or timpani will be heard.
> 
> Your neighbours are either hard of hearing or timid.


Of course classical music has bass, actually quite a bit of bass, deep bass.

I´m just saying, there is no rythmic boom, boom, boom, which would be quite annoying to the neighbors. The 90-95 dbA parts are

just short peaks.

90-95 dbA of rock or metal, on the other hand, is pretty much constantly loud, with a heavy beat. Listening to classical with those

peaks doesn´t bother my ears at all, rock and metal at that volume leaves my ears ringing.

I´m sure the neighbors can hear my music, especially when it´s that loud. But it doesn´t bother them in any way.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

eugeneonagain said:


> This is impossible. There ARE booms even in classical music. To imagine that other people can't hear them at 95db is delusional. The sound of brass, a pulsing string section or timpani will be heard.
> 
> Your neighbours are either hard of hearing or timid.


I've experienced the same thing with loud classical music; the "booms" of bass are not repetitive, and occur sporadically, so neighbors are less likely to complain. They think that it's just another gunshot.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I play the car stereo as loudly as possible much of the time, in part to overcome road noise. At home I like it loud occasionally but my wife and dog do not so the volume is typically in the 30s where top end is 80.


----------



## MichaelNahari (Feb 3, 2019)

I use headphones on a regular basis. The volume depends on the piece's dynamic range or whether I just love it and want it to fuse into my brain. But generally speaking, moderate volume, not because some notion of politeness and education, but because classical music speaks a lot to the brain, and too much volume can saturate the ear too fast.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> I've experienced the same thing with loud classical music; the "booms" of bass are not repetitive, and occur sporadically, so neighbors are less likely to complain. They think that it's just another gunshot.


For me, the post of the day! Lol.


----------



## dismrwonderful (May 5, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I really love listening at high volumes, it makes me feel the music more. However, when I'm driving in the car listening to Classical Radio, I enjoy lower volumes. It helps me drive better in fact!


I have hearing loss from gunfire during the Vietnam War. I use hearing aids for listening and headphones w/o hearing aids. In the car, and w/o the wife, I play it loudly. There are benefits to bad hearing. You Tube music works real well for me. OTOH, nothing can save me from the ability not hear all of the notes of the cadenza to the Tchaikovsky VC.

Dan


----------



## dismrwonderful (May 5, 2013)

larold said:


> I play the car stereo as loudly as possible much of the time, in part to overcome road noise. At home I like it loud occasionally but my wife and dog do not so the volume is typically in the 30s where top end is 80.


A dog is a good indicator that your volume is too loud. A wife is not.

Dan


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

-25 db. -20 comes the neighbor… :lol: (1db you are going to jail…)


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Great topic.

I listen to my piano concerti at absolutely tremendous, deafening, "rattle your ribcage" levels of volume. My favorite place to listen is in my car, because I have a badass sound system with powerful aftermarket speakers + subwoofers. I spent a good amount of money on this sound system, and it is just phenomenal. I highly recommend investing in one. It allows me to listen to piano concerti at these ridiculous volume levels without it sounding disgusting, as it does in most vehicles.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Please check back with us in about 10 years about your hearing ability. A good stereo system does not require these ridiculously high levels of volume to get an authentic experience of the music or hear the resolution and details. At least get your hearing checked once a year to find out whether you’ve been damaging your ears with irreparable harm without knowing it and deafness is creeping up on you. Once it’s gone, it doesn’t come back, and hearing is supposed to last a lifetime. I do not find that these high volume levels are impressive. It sounds more like a poor but loud system rather than a good one that can still be impressive at a more moderate sound level that is not a threat to the ears. Sorry, but I felt that someone should speak up about this when the loss of hearing has become an epidemic, including in the young.

“People with good hearing have tiny hair cells that line the inner ear and these transmit signals to the brain, which are interpreted as sound. Listening to loud music can flatten these hairs, and although they normally spring back into place, noise damage over a long period can cause them to snap.”


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

For classical music on a decent set up the last thing you need is a sub woofer. Trying to listen to classical in a moving car is a waste of time.
.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Our ears are most sensitive in the midrange. A good way to listen in a pickup truck or car, is old recordings transcribed from 78s, like Toscanini or Furtwangler, or Schnabel piano, or the old Rachmaninoff RCA recordings. They are mastered with a lot of midrange, which really cuts through the road noise.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> Please check back with us in about 10 years about your hearing ability. A good stereo system does not require these ridiculously high levels of volume to get an authentic experience of the music or hear the resolution and details. At least get your hearing checked once a year to find out whether you've been damaging your ears with irreparable harm without knowing it and deafness is creeping up on you. Once it's gone, it doesn't come back, and hearing is supposed to last a lifetime. I do not find that these high volume levels are impressive. It sounds more like a poor but loud system rather than a good one that can still be impressive at a more moderate sound level that is not a threat to the ears. Sorry, but I felt that someone should speak up about this when the loss of hearing has become an epidemic, including in the young.
> 
> "People with good hearing have tiny hair cells that line the inner ear and these transmit signals to the brain, which are interpreted as sound. Listening to loud music can flatten these hairs, and although they normally spring back into place, noise damage over a long period can cause them to snap."


Definitely agree with Larkenfield, here. Save those ears! Keep headphone volume at 50% or lower. If you have a DB meter on your phone, shoot for 75db or lower!


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

> At What Volume Do You Listen To Classical Music?


75 dB, of course.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

millionrainbows said:


> Our ears are most sensitive in the midrange. A good way to listen in a pickup truck or car, is old recordings transcribed from 78s, like Toscanini or Furtwangler, or Schnabel piano, or the old Rachmaninoff RCA recordings. They are mastered with a lot of midrange, which really cuts through the road noise.


Yes mid range is the most important for classical, but I have found that at a comfortable volume classical just can not compete with road noise the soft pp bits just can't get through.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

I listened to some AC/DC earlier tonight at around 95 dbA at the listening position. One peak hit 98  .

I don´t do this often, and when I do, it´s usually only for a song or two. I try to take care of my ears.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

If the loudness of the volume is not causing pain or hurting your ears, or your head isn’t ringing, you’re probably OK. But if it is, the longer it goes on the greater risk of putting a damaging hurt on your ears—speaking from personal experience. I would rather leave than stay in the same room with any kind of an insane environment. It can be thrilling to have a visceral impact from the music, but there are sometimes risks and consequences involved with extremely high volume levels. The better the speakers or headphones, the greater the thrill at a lower or more moderate sound level.

“There are many things that can cause temporary hearing loss, including Noise-induced hearing loss (NIHL) - The delicate mechanism of your inner ear is extremely sensitive to loud noise – specifically, noise louder than 85 decibels.”


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dan Ante said:


> Yes mid range is the most important for classical, but I have found that at a comfortable volume classical just can not compete with road noise the soft pp bits just can't get through.


I have found that piano or chamber music works better in a car than orchestral, likely because the dynamic range is less. Also, Bach is a good choice for the same reason.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

KenOC said:


> I have found that piano or chamber music works better in a car than orchestral, likely because the dynamic range is less. Also, Bach is a good choice for the same reason.


Yes that makes sense, but I stick to either Jazz or Folk on a journey and save the classical for a food stop, the roads that I travel are not nice and smooth motor ways but rural with coarse seal on them hence noisy.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Larkenfield said:


> The better the speakers or headphones, the greater the thrill at a lower or more moderate sound level.
> "


I agree also the input quality of the music say mp3 @ 128 when loud distorts I found this on spotify (free version) so no longer use it.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

KenOC said:


> I have found that piano or chamber music works better in a car than orchestral, likely because the dynamic range is less. Also, Bach is a good choice for the same reason.


Harpsichord music is best.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> I have apartment neighbors and tinnitus (for most of my 66 years although I rarely listened to very loud music). Thus, I listen at a low level through speakers. At home, I listen to various open back headphones at moderate volume. On the streets and subways of NYC (and on planes) I'll listen to my Etymotic in-ears and my noise cancelling Sony WH 1000 MX2s with my iPhone set at about 50%, sometimes a little lower, less often a little higher. I tend to avoid music with wide dynamic ranges when I'm not home.


Let me modify my answer. I was listening to a popular music recording on my Sony's and had to lower the volume to about 3.5.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I turn it loud so the dynamic peaks fry my speakers.


----------



## Martyn Harper (Jan 27, 2016)

I’m a teacher and have to do quite a bit of marking and planning at home. When I am doing this I play classical music at fairly low volumes. I find it aids my concentration. Sometimes, when I am alone in the house (and fortunately I live in a detached house), I play the music very loud (Mahler, Shostakovich and Beethoven symphonies). This is normally accompanied by a bit of ‘air-conducting’. However, most of the time I play the music and enjoy it most at a fairly moderate volume level. As I have got older, I find that my taste for very loud music has diminished.


----------

